# Nail trimming time



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Do your dogs care whether or not they get their nails trimmed or are they screaming their heads off to get you to stop?

Cody- When I got him back in 03', I was really into the whole showing thing so I did his nails like it was religion. Clipped them all the time and kept on them, clipping them almost every other day to keep them super short. Now at 6 1/2 years he pretty much hands me his paws to clip his nails since he's so use to it, thanks to me liking showmanship back then. He also lays on his side on the grooming table so I can clip them neater and trim his hair under his paws. He's very calm.

Isa- When I got her in 05' I wasn't into the whole show thing, more into schH, so I didn't clip her nails as much as I should have. Actually it was like once a week or two....:blush: Today she HATES her nails or even her feet being touched, thinks the workd is ending. I have to wrestle with her to make her stop and even then she yodels and SCREAMS. Though I know it's for show. She's never bitten me but she's made one attempt to as she thought that might scare me which it didn't so she hasn't done it since. Sometimes I have to have another person hold her....

Akbar- He's ok with it. He just sits on the table and sometimes he moves but it's nothing too drastic. I've been doing his nails a few times a week, though my dremmel fell into water so now I have to buy another one.... But he's fine with his nails being trimmed.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Mine (2 yo male GSD) lets me use a dremel like tool as long as he is chewing something and he pretty much ignores it as long as he is not trying to use the paw i am working on to hold his chew strip.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Chrono haaattess it. It's a two person job. I get someone to hold a treat up while I clip his nails while he is sitting. He still moves and whines and yelps even though I haven't hit the nerve in his nail at all. He doesn't care when you play with his nails, he just hates the pinch of a nail clipper. I even went out and bought a dremel and the vibration on his nail was even worse for him. I'd like to just take him to groomer and let them handle it but that might be mean heh.


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

I tried to tonight since he ripped my neck to shreds playing ball. (Crazy ball drive I've just discovered). Unless I wanted my hands chomped on by razor sharp puppy teeth, it wasn't happening this time. But he lets his vet do it in 30 seconds.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Syaoransbear said:


> Chrono haaattess it. It's a two person job. I get someone to hold a treat up while I clip his nails while he is sitting. He still moves and whines and yelps even though I haven't hit the nerve in his nail at all. He doesn't care when you play with his nails, he just hates the pinch of a nail clipper. I even went out and bought a dremel and the vibration on his nail was even worse for him. I'd like to just take him to groomer and let them handle it but that might be mean heh.


Just a hint that I found out the slow way - If you hold the nail very firm than the vibrations are MUCH less! Helped a lot with our pup! And don't try to file for more than a few (3-5) seconds at a time was also good advice i got.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Bianca doesn't like it but she tolerates it. She usually pulls away several times when I start clipping it but she settles down after that. She lets me dremel them too.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

codmaster said:


> Just a hint that I found out the slow way - If you hold the nail very firm than the vibrations are MUCH less! Helped a lot with our pup! And don't try to file for more than a few (3-5) seconds at a time was also good advice i got.


I tried that and he still hates it. I think he hates any sensations in his nails beyond playing with them with my fingers. I even practice pinching his nails with my fingers as if I were somehow clipping them with my fingers and he doesn't care at all. But once you touch his nail with metal he tries his best to get away.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I just did five of my dogs' nails yesterday. I chose neutral, because they are fine with it, unless I nick them, I nicked two yesterday. One of Ninja's and one of Heidi's. They were both ok with my finishing the rest of their nails. 

I did Rush yesterday. And I thought that would be a problem becuase when he broke his nail off a the base, and it was at 90 degrees and we took three vet techs and me to hold him down while the cut the rest of it off. I thought that would be a bad experience. The nail did not grow back. No anesthetic. And they packed it with something they admitted burned, took a bunch of us to hold him down for that too. 

But he was acutually fine with me cutting the remaining front nails. One of his back nails he was acting ellusive about. I figured maybe it was how I was making him stand, so I made him lie down, and got it that way. No problem. 

None of them run and hide when I get the clippers or anything like that.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

We run the whole gambit here. 

Mauser doesn't really care much either way. He gets up on the grooming table, I clip or dremel them, he fidgets a bit and then we're done.

Tazer, the Cocker Spaniel tries to hide as soon as he sees the clippers (or dremel) and will start screaming - yes, SCREAMING before I even clip ONE nail! Drama King.

I need to get everyone up on the table at LEAST every other day (if not every day) and just grind a couple nails for a few seconds.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Kaiser, Nara, Raven and Wulf are fine with it. Della HATES it, mainly because her feet are horribly ticklish and she doesn't like them handled at all. 

Puppies.. well, still working on that. It depends on how tired they are when we try and if its just one person or two (one to trim, the other to distract with yummy treats!)


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

Lucky HATED nail clippers. If they came out, she was gone. The dremel was fine.

Shania  weighs 12 pounds right now. She can hate it all she wants, she still isn't going anywhere. She hates the dremel, however, mostly neutral with the clippers. I can usually get one foot done at a time before she starts squirming too much and I start worry about quicking her.


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

Mayzie HATES getting her nails clipped, but she will tolerate it enough that I am able to do it by myself and she is happy enough to take a treat after each nail is clipped.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Zoe bites, scratches, and yelps noises I have never heard- she'll be going to a groomer next time. She lets me touch her nails and play with her paws, but no clipping


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I clip Lucy when she's sleeping after a long day of playing and running around. By the end of the day she's so tired that she doesn't even know I'm there.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Not going to say my guys love it, but they just lie there until I am done and then jump up when "released" looking for their cookie.


----------



## Wolfie (Jan 20, 2006)

I voted neutral.

Yukon doesn't mind as long as he has his jar of Cheese whiz there to distract him.


----------



## Cathygirl (Dec 29, 2006)

I usually do the nails at the end of the day and none of them really mind it. There will be treats when everyone is done!!
I use clippers and Jessie just lays down and waits for it to be done. Tank actually lays on his back when I start doing it, almost like he enjoys it. And Max just lays there and sometimes snores. Ya I know what an exciting bunch. They really dont mind the nails being done at all.
Well, when we do the dogs we also do our cat sammy. That takes my husband holding him and me clipping them. He hates it but he has no choice and doesn't put up to much fuss except for those looks he gives us. 
Although when I bring out the brushes to do the grooming, the cat RUNS to try to get in first place for that!!


----------



## jay d (Nov 28, 2009)

Lucy Dog said:


> I clip Lucy when she's sleeping after a long day of playing and running around. By the end of the day she's so tired that she doesn't even know I'm there.


THAT'S CHEATING!!!!!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Mine are sometimes a bit squirmy, but otherwise fine. I use a dremel, but when I did it last weekend it had been over a month since their last trim and the nails were pretty long (at least for me, I prefer nice short nails that don't clack on my hardwood floors), and I noticed that there was a bit of a dent on the undersides, meaning the quicks were pretty far back from the tips. So for the first time in years I pulled out the clippers and took a little off the tips before using the dremel to take them down further. I'm always afraid I'll hit the quick with the clipper, but that's never a concern with a dremel since it doesn't hurt and barely bleeds. 

Neither dog had the slightest problem with the clippers, even though I don't think I've ever used them on Keefer before, (I used human toenail clippers when he was a puppy), and I know I've never used them on Halo. My hubby does need to help by feeding treats while I grind and sometimes I get a paw yanked out of my hand - usually when that happens I look up and he's staring off into space instead of doing his job, LOL!


----------



## rubmybelly (Aug 30, 2006)

He'll only let me trim his nails if I put his muzzle on him. The muzzle said it fit a GSD on the package, but it's too small, so it only fits towards the tip of his nose. Needless to say, I have to work fairly quickly and I don't trim really close. I think he doesn't like the noise it makes, but he seems to take it like a "man", otherwise.


----------



## goatdude (Mar 3, 2009)

I started out right away with her first trimming by using plenty of treats during the nail trim. I got her to lay on her side, relax, eat and then I trimmed. Also helps if you know what you are doing so you don't cut the quick. Same with grooming, make it a pleasurable experience. My vet also uses treats during exams and shots. Really relaxes the dog.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Jake is good as long as he has a bully stick...this link helped me.

How to Dremel Dog Nails @ DoberDawn.com


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

J thinks it's funny, so if he's not been thoroughly exercised he rolls around groaning like and idiot trying to play..

Sparkles is scared, but she holds still...

My old schnauzer was an ARSE. His last owner had cut too far back a few times, and he would get vicious when you trimmed his nails...


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

My dogs don't scream. They just wait until the moment I'm about to clip and withdraw the foot. Argh!


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

They all know that when I am clipping their nails they might as well hold still because Im not going to stop and they wont win the fight. The husky still gives me a little problem once in awhile where she will pull her foot away, but she used to run away so its much better now.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Zena tolerated it but tried to kiss me away. Riley tolerates it because he doesnt like being in trouble. I literally have to sit on shelby to hold her down and she screams and carries on like you're maiming her. Shasta doesnt appreciate it but she's gotten better about it. I have to trip their nails this weekend too.


----------



## Montana Scout (Sep 27, 2010)

i haven't done my boys nails... too scared too... i clipped my sun conures nails and he was fine w/ it untill i hit the quick... OMG SO MUCH BLOOD!!! i thought i was going to have to take him to the vet, so i called them and told me to have him walk on flour.... it worked, but he didn't walk on that foot for a couple days... from that day on i don't do anything... i tried the pedipaw, but scout doesn't like the vibration.. tomorrow i have an appt at petco to get his nails trimmed... sooooo yeah


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

Nara falls asleep while I dremel her nails. Paw Paw puts up a fight, but his nails grow at about a quarter of the rate of Nara's. We haven't tried doing Beowulf's nails yet, but he has nails like Paw Paw, so they grind down easier on walks/runs on concrete pavement, and they grow a lot slower. They both have white/clear nails, and Nara's are black.


----------



## Akk578 (Sep 30, 2010)

Bandit hates it! He repeatedly pulls his paw away it's a struggle to get them done.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Frag doesn't mind at all. I've never clipped them with real nail trimmers though, I've only used the dremel because I HATE clipping black nails unless they're on a puppy. He sits there and does become a butt if I don't give him a treat soon enough (if he's good for so long he gets another treat. Well, he'll pull his foot away and push his face at mine like he's ready for another. That gets denied.), but taking his paw back, dremelling a little more, THEN treating usually does the trick. He just wants that treat so bad.


----------



## Cherry314 (Jul 21, 2010)

I use a dremel to trim Jax and Kona's nails. They are good about it. I started using it when I first got them so they would get used to it. Now they seem to think it is just part of what they are supposed to do.


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

Question: What kind of clippers and/or dremel do you use? We've been using a pair of clipper but they suck - I have to retighten the bold after ever clip to keep the tension tight, and it leaves their nails really uneven. I file them with my glass nail file to get rid of the sharp edges, but it takes forever. Any suggestions for better tools?


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

This is what I have;

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Dremel-7300-N-MiniMite-4-8-Volt-Two-Speed/dp/B003TU0XFU/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1289406166&sr=8-2[/ame]


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

TitonsDad said:


> I tried to tonight since he ripped my neck to shreds playing ball. (Crazy ball drive I've just discovered). Unless I wanted my hands chomped on by razor sharp puppy teeth, it wasn't happening this time. But he lets his vet do it in 30 seconds.


To shreds? Yikes !!

I clip one or 2 nails every few days, when I do more than 4 or 5 she gets fidgety. I try to choose a time when she is mellowed out and don't make a big deal out of it. If she lets me clip 4 or more she gets a treat.


----------



## tytysgirl (Jan 7, 2011)

Charlie doesn't mind a bit. I have one of the kids rub his belly and he lays there like a doll. 

I however **** near have an anxiety attack every time. I'm so scared I'll cut them too short, than most of the time I barely cut any off at all!


----------



## KJandBravo (Mar 5, 2007)

My dog screamed bloody murder with clippers, both types - the guillotine and the scissor type. Even the vet gave up - four of us couldn't hold him down. But he doesn't mind the dremel. He's still not happy, but I can get 3 or 4 done in a session. He loves getting brushed, so I usually sneak it a bit of dremmelling with brushing before and after.


----------



## ZebsMommy (Dec 4, 2010)

Zeb is ok with it. He doesn't like it and i have to hold his paw still while my hubby cuts them. He's good though and doesn't really fight. I used to do it, but not any more. I nicked him once and hit the quick. He didn't react but I couldn't bear the thuoght that I hurt him


----------



## rebelsgirl (May 19, 2005)

Rowdy does fine, fusses a bit but we get it done. Rascal the pom, he doesn't throw a fit. Zoe on the other hand... you'd have to hog tie her. Not sure how I'm going to trim them. She's let us before and just shut down. Now it's a battle. She'll let me handle her nails, and paws, but if the nail trimmer is near, she comes out of her fur.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

rebelsgirl said:


> Rowdy does fine, fusses a bit but we get it done. Rascal the pom, he doesn't throw a fit. Zoe on the other hand... you'd have to hog tie her. Not sure how I'm going to trim them. She's let us before and just shut down. Now it's a battle. She'll let me handle her nails, and paws, but if the nail trimmer is near, she comes out of her fur.


try bringing the nail trimmer out (don't make a big deal about it) and treat her when she's not freaking out. then when it's time to do her nails just treat her through the entire process to establish good things happen while trimming her nails.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

codmaster said:


> Mine (2 yo male GSD) lets me use a dremel like tool as long as he is chewing something and he pretty much ignores it as long as he is not trying to use the paw i am working on to hold his chew strip.


If I need to work on nails I use a dremel too, but mostly they see enough concrete that they are numbs anyway


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

I don't like trimming Shasta's nails I can take her to the groomer and have them trimmed for $10 bucks, so, yeah.


----------



## Hercules (Aug 1, 2010)

lol they place their paws in my hand when I tell them to do so I can cut it for them. lol


----------

